# Посоветуйте нейрохирурга в Санкт-Петербурге для операции грыжи



## EvgeniyVictorovich (28 Апр 2012)

Добрый день!
Читал форум, не буду утомлять своей историей болезни ( с нового года дважды лежал в больнице, пытаясь консервативно решить проблему). Последний совет от главного невролога ВМА - если 4 месяца лечения результата не дали, надо оперироваться. Я созрел, т.к. постоянные боли в ногах и невозможность передвигаться не оставляют мне выбора. Надо удалять мою "секвестированную? грыжу L3-L4 относительный центральный стеноз на этом уровне"
Вопрос кому довериться?
Мне советуют кафедру нейрохирургии ВМА.
Доктора по имени Сергей Михайлович.
Кто нибудь слышал о нем?
Можете посоветовать?

Вообще, какие клиники этим заниматься и кто может навести на ХОРОШЕГО врача?
Какие есть методы? Открытая операция или через поокол ( что, наверное, лучше)?
Где лучше оснащение и условия госпитализации?

Все это интересует для Санкт- Петербурга.

Заранее благодарю, за конкретную информацию.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Апр 2012)

Хорошая кафедра и хорошие специалисты.


----------

